# New African Dwarf Frog advice; possible tankmates?



## Kaitlyn (Dec 21, 2014)

My 3+ year old betta passed away a few weeks ago with old age symptoms and I've decided to restock his 10 gal tank. After reading that ADFs were great betta tankmates I did a little research and decided to get a couple of them. Unfortunately I've found a lot of conflicting info on these guys so I was hoping someone here could help clear things up. For instance, I've read both that aquarium salt is lethal to ADFs and that it can be used to treat mild fungal infections. I've also read both that the frogs should be fed only once every 3 days and that they should be fed once or twice a day. (I'm planning to feed mine once daily with occasional fasting days.) I'm not really certain how much to feed them either. Is 1/4 block of frozen bloodworms per frog too much?

I picked up my two frogs from my LFS yesterday. Pleased to say that Gummy & Froggit are both active and seem healthy. My initial plan for the tank was

1 female betta
2 ADFs
2 ghost shrimp (going to get the biggest ones and hope they don't become frog/fish food)
1 nerite snail

but now I'm having second thoughts about adding any tankmates at all. A lot of people seem to advise a species-only tank for the frogs. Is that just because of difficulty feeding or do they generally not do well in communities? If any of you have tried ADFs with bettas before, were there aggression issues? I had planned to choose a more docile-seeming betta and try putting her in with the others in a bag at first to see if she showed any aggression or curiosity towards them. I figured if she couldn't live with the frogs safely I could just divide the tank.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I used to keep mine with fish (Kuhli loaches, and other fish I can't remember because it's been over 20 years) and they did fine. I fed mine once a day, and I fed them reptile/turtle pellets (a whole one). I never had issues with feeding, other then the occasional nibbling on my fingers because they would jump out of the water a couple inches to grab the food, and I was young and didn't pay attention to what I was doing. However, it should be noted that most of mine died from jumping out of the tank, and I would find them a week/month later, so you might want to keep the tank's water level a little lower.

I never used salt, as it wasn't advised back then for freshwater. I also have never kept a beta (had one for 2 hours before giving to a friend, but that's no where near enough time to be able to tell you anything about it, though occasionally I still feed him since I share an office with the person I gave it to).

Sorry I couldn't be more help. ADFs are really fun, and full of personality. I would get them again, but the wife isn't too keen on them... :/


----------



## Kaitlyn (Dec 21, 2014)

That sounds like about the same amount I'm feeding. I'm using tongs to feed though so no finger-nibbling. They're definitely voracious eaters!

I taped some waterproof fabric over the little gap in the tank lid where the heater and filter are, so I don't think I'll have any escapees. :')


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 55 gal tank and have the african dwarf with neon's, blackskirt tetras, ghost catfish, guppies, red wag platy's, danios and ghost shrimp.

I have never had a problem with the frog and fish but I have learned to give the frog plenty of places he can hide and sit upon. As well as pulling him out of the tank once a week for an individual feeding. We have had in the tank for a year or two and the previous one lasted a couple years.

You may catch a glimpse of him on our camera


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

Native Predator said:


> I have heard that these can be dangerous to small fishes, is that true ?



I've never had a problem. The frog has been a good tank mate. I think part of this is due to having a lot of plants for the frog to hide under and sit on. 

At night, the frog usually hangs out near our webcam. I think they can see the infrared light from the night vision. FishCam #2


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

African Dwarf Frogs are great tankmates for many critters, but there are some things about these guys you should know:
1.) African Dwarf Frogs DO NOT HAVE CLAWS. If you see your pet store carrying frogs that look like ADFs but they have black claws, they are African Clawed Frogs and not only are much more territorial, but get BIG and MEAN;
2.) ADFs are grouchy, but they can't see very far. They forage/eat by smell. They will attack other critters, but mainly in self-defense and only if they can see the critters;
3.) ADFs can carry salmonella. Wash your hands religiously after doing any tank work;
4.) Avoid feeding things like freeze-dried bloodworms, and other things that can swell. ADFs will overeat, and if the food swells up in their belly they can die;
5.) ADFs need air. You'll see them pop up to the surface and take a gulp of air. I used to have plants growing near the surface of my tank, and would often find one of my ADFs in the foliage with his snout sticking out of the water;
6.) ADFs croak. They are also nocturnal. If you want to have some awesome music and night lights, get a moonlight LED for your tank and listen to the symphony.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Dec 21, 2014)

My frogs are definitely ADFs - 4 webbed feet. c: They're still doing well; I've been feeding a mix of frozen thawed bloodworms, brine shrimp, and pre-soaked frog & turtle pellets.

Thanks everyone! I think I've decided to try putting the frogs with a group of female guppies and a nerite snail.


----------

